# Sage Mystery Machine: 2 groups, 2 steam wands..ANY GUESSES?



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Sage Dual Duo Temps + La Cimballi 'the dinosaur'

I have been on quite a tight espresso budget and was suffering with the speed of the DTP so was considering the cheapest HX, DB or 2 Group commercial machines.

I suddenly had a light bulb go off and this was the result.

What i am most proud is the cost of the whole set up. Both DTPs were bought for £30 each spares and repairs but were easy fixes.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Bargain 2 group. Good lateral thinking!


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

Bargain, and pretty smart idea.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you. Yes it's literally lateral thinking!

The only issue is that only one of my pfs is bottomless with an ims basket. The other is standard pf and basket. They need different doses and even different grind size at times. So not easy to make two espressos side by side.

But steaming while extracting is cool.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Definitely lateral thinking and I'm sure gone this far you will get round the issue of baskets with your current way of thinking.

Jon.


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got a spare portafilter for sale if you need another regular one?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

How much?


----------



## Amvantage (Jun 20, 2018)

£24 posted and comes complete with a single basket.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

smart thinking on a budjet, love it.


----------

